# Res Offr transfer to CIC



## newton123 (1 Feb 2011)

Ok, so let's say, entirely hypothetically, a serving reserve commissioned officer should want to transfer to the CIC.  What is the process?  Is it a transfer through the system like to any other trade or is it a release and re-enrolment scenario?  I'm being vague because I wouldn't want to upset anyone's present CoC!


----------



## quadrapiper (1 Feb 2011)

In theory, it's just a transfer, though I have heard of varying degrees of SNAFU perpetrated on personnel trying to go either way, or trying to reactivate from Sup Res. 

There's now actually two options: transferring and re-badging CIC, or transferring in your current identity to the Cadet Organization Administration and Training Service: COATS. No idea what either'll do to rank, excepting you can't get promoted in your current trade as a non-CIC COATS member, though I suspect anyone ranking over Captain and looking to work with a corps in a paid capacity would need to do a voluntary reduction. With any luck, someone with more Pers experience'll be along soon.

What's the aim with this? Work with a corps? Find a home in one of the HQs?


----------



## newton123 (2 Feb 2011)

I'm talking rebadging CIC and working at the junior level at a local Cadet corps.  Not COATS.  I'm not worried about keeping or losing rank really.


----------



## catalyst (2 Feb 2011)

You will need to sub-component transfer to COATS and an OT to CIC.........a PLAR will be done and you will have to do a CFRC suitability interview. From what I understand you will have to 'release' to COATS-IL and then will be hired from there to a CIC position at a corps.  Your  milage may vary as this is something new and you may go through a different process depending on your reserve unit and the parent RCSU. I would get in touch with your cadet corps you want to transfer to - and go from there if you don't want to upset your current CoC


----------



## wamoine (28 May 2011)

I transfered from primary reserve to COATS as a general duty officer, keeping my trade and rank. Then the squadron CO left and I became CO, having to become a CIC. Kept the rank, but not the trade (obviously) and decided to change element as I was Army. No interview, no process other than sending in papers. I had to do my Express test and a medical transfering out of the primary reserve, but that had nothing to do with COATS, it was a primary reserve requirement. Fairly simple process overall.


----------

